# Adding tpms to cruze without it



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Is it as simple as plug and play to add some monitors to my 2012 cruze? I live in Canada and this feature apparently isn't standard. If I added some would the display come up on my dic or would it be more hassle than worth it?


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just my personal opinion, but I would not add them. They can be a pain, and it is an extra expense. If you ever plan on having an extra set of tires and rims it is a pain. Some of the new systems can remember more than one set. I do not know about the Cruze's system. Problem is you have to purchase them for each tire. They do wear out too. On mine, you basically have to go to the dealership and have them reprogram if you change tires. 

With your specific situation, I just do not know.

I would just buy a couple good tire pressure gauges and use them. There is something good about simplicity.

This probably does not address your needs, but for others interested in this general subject I add this:
I was looking into some aftermarket tpms's that can be programmed with the same code as the original set of tires. Schrader has what is called an EZ-sensor. Of course you would have to have a tire place around there that had the scanners/equipment to work on em and set them up or buy the equipment yourself. Orange is another company.

EZ-sensor™ - Schrader USA - Programmable TPMS Sensors
EZ-sensor™ - Bartec USA - TECH 400 & EZ-sensor™
EZ-sensor, Programmable TPMS Sensor - YouTube

OE Application Search & Guide - TPMS - Orange Electronic USA - Tire Pressure Monitoring System


----------



## red_cruze (May 15, 2012)

I would NEVER add the TPMS sensors to a car without them. I mean, I've personnally checked tire pressure on all of my cars on a weekly basis for ever. It's just one of these things you should check regularly by yourself. No need for a sensor IMO...


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

red_cruze said:


> I would NEVER add the TPMS sensors to a car without them. I mean, I've personnally checked tire pressure on all of my cars on a weekly basis for ever. It's just one of these things you should check regularly by yourself. No need for a sensor IMO...


I used to say the same thing. But then I picked up a nail once driving in town. The tpms let me know the tire was getting low so I could save it before the rim rode on it and ruined it. Checking once a week does nothing for situations like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

